# Where to get refilling Distilled Water



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys
I just picked a couple of Distilled Water Bottles (18.9L) at Loblaws today to do water change for my shrimp tanks. As I have so many tanks,2 bottles gone quickly. Im wondering if we have any place that has distiller machine to refill that near Jane/Weston (Toronto). Or any place that take the empty bottles and gives you new ones? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I think maybe Walmart or Canadian Tire will do refills, but it might only be on their specific bottles.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Try to google "water stores" in your area. Big Al's refills RO water containers as well. It was less than $4/5 gallons few years back.
I'd rather purchase my own RO system. I got mine from MaxWater.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

My walmart has a machine that you just bring a jug, and for like 3$ or something you can fill it with RO water. Same with Home HArdware


----------

